# Someone help!!!



## justinm94 (Mar 6, 2020)

So I have a 08 Nissan Altima 2.5 liter engine. The engine has a very rough idle and rpms fluctuate at idle but when I accelerate, it seems to have no issue. Also the check engine light comes and goes. I had a code ran for it which popped up p0075 (intake valve timing control solenoid) Aka vvt solenoid. Well I went to my local parts store and bought a brand new one, put it on and no change. Well I unplugged the solenoid and car idled just fine as if there was no issues. I plugged it back in and then it starting idling bad again. Can someone possibly give me an answer for this? I have been through three different solenoids and the same problem each time.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

NICO Club had free access to their online Nissan factory service manuals. The Engine Control ("EC") section of the FSM for your vehicle will have the diagnostic procedure for your P0075 trouble code. You could have a broken or shorted wire to the IVC solenoid.


----------



## Covid - 19 (Apr 17, 2020)

justinm94 said:


> So I have a 08 Nissan Altima 2.5 liter engine. The engine has a very rough idle and rpms fluctuate at idle but when I accelerate, it seems to have no issue. Also the check engine light comes and goes. I had a code ran for it which popped up p0075 (intake valve timing control solenoid) Aka vvt solenoid. Well I went to my local parts store and bought a brand new one, put it on and no change. Well I unplugged the solenoid and car idled just fine as if there was no issues. I plugged it back in and then it starting idling bad again. Can someone possibly give me an answer for this? I have been through three different solenoids and the same problem each time.


After replacing them did you perform an ecu wipe or update? 🤔


----------

